# I'm so sick and tired of this constant stupid condition!



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Oh, i'm feeling really low







I was meant to be going out this morning - just over to IKEA to grab some stuff, nothing exiting, and about 30 mins ago (just as i was meant to be leaving) i got a D attack. First one in ages that wasn't just anxiety.I'm really fed up with it! I cant even think of anything bad i ate yesterday *by bad i mean aggrivating* unless 'readybreak' isn't a good thing...it's like a children's oat breakfast, but as it's so fine, i thought the fibre wouldn't hurt.I'm so sick of having no life! My boyf has got us cheap tickets to go see Kinesis, Miss Black America and another band this friday night, but i think i might just cancel. I dont see the point in going if my guts are just gona ruin it like always. I should be looking forward to it, but i'm dreading it.Does anyone else has IBS symptoms every day? My doctor said it should go into periods of remission, but i never get a days peace. I'm either bloated and a bit C, or gassy, or nauseous, or just wiped out with tiredness and pain. And the D just terrifies me.It's killing me from the soul out...grrr!And i'm being weak and letting it.Sorry for having such a mega moan, but i cant cope like this for much longer.xXx


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Oh Sparkle, i know!I do have symptoms everyday. Hopefully after hypno you will become more stable or at least have some change for the better.Do you have Heathers Cookbook? There are two types of fibre, try and stick to the one that is safer. Sometimes our guts flare for the sake of it. I had that problem yesterday. Grr...Don't cancel your trip, please try and go. If you make it it will be a personal goal for you! Stock up on a bit of imodium and listen to the hypno BEFORE you go and it just might relax you enough to have a good time.If you want to talk give me a ring, you have my number!Spliffy


----------



## WaveyR (Jul 22, 2002)

Hey Sparkle







Nikki is right, you have to try to go out. I managed to get to the NME tour at Nottingham the other week when I was feeling really bad. We'd had the tickets for months but I nearly gave mine away on the day. I'm so glad I didn't because the gig was great. It took me a few days to recover, though







. Just don't forget to take your meds with you like I did (oops) and you'll be fine.btw, I think Readybrek is safe - I tried it once and was OK but it was horrible so I soon gave that one up. Oh well.Wavey


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Oh, thankyou guys







I feel silly now for being so grumpy xAs it is, the gig's off now any way *hehe* so i can relax, but i have made arrangements to go out and try to have fun next week xI'm back to following Heather's book a bit more strictly now, thanks Nikki x i think chocolate is my downfall...typical girl







YOu're both fantasticI love you very much *hehe* for being my gut-buddies xAnytime you need to vent, i'll be here for you x


----------



## kjh498 (Jun 27, 2002)

you poor thing. I know how that feels, its typical just as you want to go out it happens then you feel realy stupid telling your friends or boyfriend that you would rather stay in. Not sure about you but I will think all day that if the episode had started just 10 minutes later or even 1 minute later sometimes then i could have really been in trouble.Do you take loperamide? I get it on persription, i take 2 in the morning and 2 at night, and it slows things down.I wont go out without it!I don't think you have to worry about readybreak as long as you dont have full cream milk or lots of milk and sugar.




























Best of luckp.s I think most Ikea's have a cafe ... therefore loo's!


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

my doctor has been useless, so i've given up on the prescription drugs, and am trying to manage my IBS through diet and natural rememdies especially peppermint







Although if i get an attack or feel rough i take codeine phosphate tablets and/ or kaolin and morphine liquid.It's not curing me by any means but i'll perservere....how many 'r's' in that huh? *hehe*xXx


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi, i have had abdominal pain and feelings of being sick for the past month and have just been put on anti spasmodics and fybogel. im going to try and adapt the high fibre diet and see if it works. im a vegetarian and am not entirely sure what i should eat. any ideas?i am also fed up with this. i havent been able to go to work or to unviersity for a month and am petrified and wont go on buses or trains.


----------

